# Infos über Nürnberg gesucht :-)



## Bumble (6. Oktober 2004)

Als Kontrastprogramm zu Nico`s Beitrag im Pfälzer-Wald Forum wollte ich mal wissen wer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit der schönen Frankenstadt Nürnberg gesammelt hat ???  

Als noch Pfälzer     interessiere ich mich brennend für meine zukünftige Heimat.   , die ich die letzten 3 Tage etwas angetestet habe.   







Bei mir ist zwar noch a bisserl Zeit, aber Info`s wären trotzdem geil  

Gruß vom Bumble, der jetzt tatsächlich grade sein 5. Erlanger Kitzmann leert. ( o,5 versteht sich  )    

Darf man eigentlich als zukünftiger Nürnberger Erlanger Pils trinken.   

Bitte um Mithilfe und Aufklärung. 

Gruß vom B  bbel


----------



## Beelzebub (7. Oktober 2004)

hi Bumble,

was willste denn genau wissen???? 

welche ecke zum wohnen gut ist, wo man gut biken kann,wie das nachtleben ist?

dem kann geholfen werden.

zumindest erstmal willkommen demnächst im frankenland  

PS: obs bier aus erlangen oder nürnberg kommt ist egal. aber Pils......?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (7. Oktober 2004)

hi,

wir fahren immer jede woche einmal an der alten veste. einmal mittwoch, einmal donnerstag. gibts extra einen tread. kannst ja mal mitfahren. sind sehr viel singletrails dabei. es gibt hier sowieso sehr viel super spots. reichswald, fränkische schweiz, hersbrucker schweiz, steinbrüchle, tiergarten usw. 

also wenn ich das hier so schreibe, weiß ich erstmal was ich noch alles zu erkunden habe. 

falls du noch fragen hast, dann schreib einfach. übrigens haben wir einen sehr guten führer. alti heißt er und der kennt sich fast überall sehr gut aus. aber der wird dir bestimmt noch schreiben so wie ich den kenne.

ciao harry


----------



## Bumble (7. Oktober 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> hi Bumble,
> 
> was willste denn genau wissen????
> 
> welche ecke zum wohnen gut ist, wo man gut biken kann,wie das nachtleben ist?



Hi Leute, erstmal Danke fürs flotte Feedback   

@Beelze: Das wären genau die Dinge , die mich interessieren.

Mit der Wohnung hat`s ja noch bisserl Zeit, aber da ich möglichst ohne Auto auskommen will und die Radwege ja auch super quer durch die Stadt führen, dachte ich von der Wohngegend an Zerzabelshof, weil ruhig und waldnah gelegen, oder die Gegend um den Stadtpark ( z.b. Maxfeld), weil da meine zukünftige Schule direkt vor der Tür ist.   , wobei mir erstere Wohngegend besser gefällt.
Weiss jemand wie`s da mietpreistechnisch ausschaut, wollte recht günstig unterkommen.
Welche Wohngegenden sollte ich meiden ???

Was das Nachtleben angeht hab ich schon den Hirsch entdeckt und das Luise.   

Falls jemand da noch was ähnliches kennt, einfach posten. 

@ Harry 

Das hört sich ja schonmal sehr gut an.

Dachte schon, bei euch gibt`s nur breite Waldautobahnen.  

Gruß vom Bumble


----------



## TortureKing (7. Oktober 2004)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute, erstmal Danke fürs flotte Feedback
> 
> @Beelze: Das wären genau die Dinge , die mich interessieren.
> 
> ...




Sehr vielfältig das Thema ... die Gegend ist für schönste Biketouren schon mal perfekt geeignet .... Miettechnisch gibt es in Nürnberg aber günstigeres .... Tiergartennähe ist schön aber auch teuerer und Mögeldorf, Erlenstegen u.ä. nahezu unerschwinglich .... relativ günsitg und zentral ist Johannis, Gostenhof ... etwas verrufen aus früheren Zeiten, aber nett zu wohnen und nen nette Kultur nebenher ..... ansonsten .... komm und fahr mit uns, wir zeiugen Dir die Schmankerl ...


----------



## Coffee (7. Oktober 2004)

@ bumble,

so so, da hast du franken angetestet ohnemit uns anzustossen    na egal, wird sicher noch nachgeholt *gg*

für welchen zeitraum willst du dnn in nürnberg weilen? länger? wochen? monate? jahre? ist sicher interessant zu wissen bezüglich wohnungssuchhilfe *gg*

ab wann bist du denn ganz hier? bist du zwischendurch nochmal hier. dann kannst du dich ja mal melden. irgendwer hat bestimmt zeit um dir ein paar strecken zu zeigen, oder vielelicht auch das ein oder andere nachtleben ;-)


coffee


----------



## merkt_p (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Bumble,

die Wahl Zabo (im Volksmund für Zerzabelshof, die Franken sind Wortfaul) ist super. Ich wohne momentan in Zabo Zentrum ca. 30 mtr. von der Zabo Linde und 300 mtr. von den ersten Singletrails entfernt.

Die Wohnung wird auch zum 01.01 2005 frei. Bei Interesse mach einfach eine PM fertig.

Bei Interesse an einer MTB Gruppe kann ich Dir außer der Veste Truppe auch den DAV empfehlen (natürlich nicht uneigennützig) wir fahren im Sommer jeden Dienstag im Winter jeden Sonntag. 

Bis dann Martin


----------



## FreshPrince Kai (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Bumble
Eigentlich ist es in Nürnberg (Nämberch) überall schön. Jeder Stadtteil hat seinen eigenen Touch und bestimmtes Flair. Zu den Touren kann ich nur sagen, fahr in den Wald schau Links und rechts und Du wirst einige Trails entdecken. Spots gibt´s genügend in Nürnberg und Umgebung. Mein Persönliches Favourite ist der Trail an der Schwarzach entlang. Ist zwar kurz, aber um den Kopf wieder frei zu kriegen, langt er allemal, zumal ein kleiner downhill am Wendepunkt der Tour auch noch drin ist. Danach wird meistens noch im Biergarten "Brückkanal" Maß B...(Apfelschorle) getrunken.
Zum Nachtleben in NBG. Da gibt´s einiges. Die bekanntesten sind Planet, Rockfabrik, Mach 1 und unzählige kleine Cafés und Bar´s....
Also ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß bei uns hier
P.s.: Pils verdirbt den Magen, Weizen ist besser


----------



## pefro (7. Oktober 2004)

FreshPrince Kai schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Eigentlich ist es in Nürnberg (Nämberch) überall schön. Jeder Stadtteil hat seinen eigenen Touch und bestimmtes Flair....



hehe, so kann mans natürlich auch sagen - kommt halt immer drauf an, was man sucht   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Bumble (7. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ bumble,
> 
> so so, da hast du franken angetestet ohnemit uns anzustossen    na egal, wird sicher noch nachgeholt *gg*
> 
> für welchen zeitraum willst du dnn in nürnberg weilen? länger? wochen? monate? jahre? ist sicher interessant zu wissen bezüglich wohnungssuchhilfe *gg*



Die Schule fängt erst ende August 2005 an, kann aber sein, daß ich schon früher nach Nürnberg ziehe, mal schaun.

Wenn alles glatt läuft wäre ich dann in 2 Jahren durch, was danach ist wissen nicht mal die Götter.   

Vielen Dank für die Tipps, macht ruhig weiter.   

Bei meinem nächsten Nürnberg-Aufenthalt werd ich mich vorher bei euch melden zwecks    und Erkundung der dortigen Trails. 

Wenn noch jemand günstige Wohnungsangebote oder nen freien Platz in ner WG hat, immer her damit.


Gruß vom Bumble


----------



## Beelzebub (7. Oktober 2004)

maxfeld...... hmmm welche schule wirste denn besuchen wenn ich fragen darf???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (7. Oktober 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> maxfeld...... hmmm welche schule wirste denn besuchen wenn ich fragen darf???



Die Fachschule für Druck-und Medientechnik in der Äußeren Bayreuther Strasse, liegt ziemlich genau gegenüber vom Stadtpark, Maxfeld wäre demnach als Wohnort ganz ok.


----------



## Bumble (27. Juni 2005)

*Nachdem ich mich diese WE aus der Pfalz verabschiedet habe, will ich mal diesen Fred  wieder nach oben bringen.   

Habe jetzt nen WG-Platz in Johannis gefunden und bin ab 1.7. in NBG wohnhaft.

Werde dann wohl bald mal die diversen Locations antesten und vielleicht auch mal beim berühmten Pizza-Plauder vorbeischauen.   

Gibt`s in und um NBG auch Biker, die eher langsam die Uphills bestreiten und schwerpunktmäßig auf ne knackige Abfahrt fixiert sind.   

Schluss jetzt mit dem Gelaber, ich fahr demnächst einfach mal mit.    *


----------



## Coffee (27. Juni 2005)

da gibts einige ;-) frag mal showman ;-) wobei nen lift gibts hier niergens, musste schon erst hochtrampeln bevor es runter geht   

pizzaplauder wäre am freitag den 8. juli. nicht weit von johannis weg ;-) (nordstadt übern burgberg noch drüber) beschreibung gerne per pm.

so dann hoffe ich du lebst dich hier gut ein ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## dubbel (27. Juni 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> Als Kontrastprogramm zu Nico`s Beitrag im Pfälzer-Wald Forum


welcher nico bzw was fürn beitrag? 



			
				Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> wollte ich mal wissen wer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit der schönen Frankenstadt Nürnberg gesammelt hat ???


grob geschätzt: jeder in diesem unterforum




			
				Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß vom Bumble, der jetzt tatsächlich grade sein 5. Erlanger Kitzmann leert. ( o,5 versteht sich  )
> Darf man eigentlich als zukünftiger Nürnberger Erlanger Pils trinken.


NEIN! 
die hiesigen haben massive probleme, gutes bier hinzukriegen, am bnesten vergisst du das mit dem pils ganz schnell. 
oder importierst es zukünftig.
da liegt kein segen drauf. 
auf kitzman schon mal gar nicht...



			
				Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte um Mithilfe und Aufklärung.


gerngescheen.


----------



## Bumble (27. Juni 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> da gibts einige ;-) frag mal showman ;-) wobei nen lift gibts hier niergens, musste schon erst hochtrampeln bevor es runter geht
> 
> pizzaplauder wäre am freitag den 8. juli. nicht weit von johannis weg ;-) (nordstadt übern burgberg noch drüber) beschreibung gerne per pm.
> 
> ...



*Hochstrampeln bis ca. 1400HM ist kein Problem, geht allerdings bei mir sehr gemütlich.   
Werde mal den Showman antexten, den kennen ja auch einige von den Pfälzer und Heidelberger Jungs.
Den Pizzaplauder-Termin hab ich mir mal notiert.   

@  Dubbel: der Fred ist schon etwas älter und die ersten Einträge nicht mehr up to date.   vor allem was das Bier angeht   
*


----------



## dubbel (27. Juni 2005)

da fällt mir 1 stein vom herzn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (27. Juni 2005)

@ bumble,

dann mal bis demnächst ;-)

coffee


----------



## anhalb (27. Juni 2005)

Willkommen in Nürnberg!

neue Gesichter sind immer willkommen! Wenn Du einfach nur mel rumfahren willst fahr mal zum CineCitta! Da stehen immer ein paar Jungs rum! (Oder ab und zu ich als Mädel!   

Viel Spass in Nürnberg!!!
Mann sieht sich!


----------



## pillepalle127 (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
nach Studienabschluss wird es mich wohl aus Stuttgart auch nach Nürnberg verschlagen. Hab ne Stelle bei einem großen deutschen Elektronikkonzern ergattert. Jetzt gehts dann ans Wohnungssuchen. Blöd nur dass ich mir am WE den Mittelfuss doppelt gebrochen hab. Das ist jetzt kein Beinbruch  aber die Wohnungssuche macht das nicht unbedingt leichter. Wie geplant einfach mal hinfahren und Schwarze Bretter abklappern kann ich jetzt knicken. Kennt einer von euch locals einen guten Makler im Raum Nürnberg? Wo gibts schwarze Bretter an der Uni oder so? Irgendwelche Tipps?
Ich hoffe das biken ist so gut wie es hier in den Freds dargestellt wird. war neulich nur ein Tag da, aber alles sah so flach aus....


----------



## Coffee (27. Juni 2005)

was suchst du denn wohntechnisch? preislich? zimmer? fragen über fragen


coffee


----------



## showman (27. Juni 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mal den Showman antexten, den kennen ja auch einige von den Pfälzer und Heidelberger Jungs.
> Den Pizzaplauder-Termin hab ich mir mal notiert.


Ja, hier. Wer hat mich gerufen    Könnten mal zusammen in die Fichtel Mountains fahren. Da sind die Uphills zwar länger (aber egal, weil Lift   ) aber dafür die Downhills vom feinsten. Steht demnächst mal an. Wann hättstn mal Zeit?

Gruß Showman


----------



## pillepalle127 (28. Juni 2005)

Sehr lebendig hier im Lokalforum!    
Zimmertechnisch wär ich sehr flexibel. 1,2(,3) Zimmer Innenstadtnah, ansonsten ist das wurst. WG wär auch voll ok  solang es nicht die derbe Allzeit-PartyWG ist)...jetzt gehts dann los mit dem Ernst des Lebens    
Bezahlbar wär nicht schlecht, aber ich bin schon nen recht hohes Nivau gewöhnt.Hab weder Kinder noch Haustiere oder ein Schlagzeug   


Wie? Fichtelgebirge? Lift? Wo steht der?  *neugier*


----------



## Bumble (28. Juni 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, hier. Wer hat mich gerufen    Könnten mal zusammen in die Fichtel Mountains fahren. Da sind die Uphills zwar länger (aber egal, weil Lift   ) aber dafür die Downhills vom feinsten. Steht demnächst mal an. Wann hättstn mal Zeit?
> 
> Gruß Showman



*Hi Showman,

ab 1.7. bzw. 2.7. bin ich für alle Schandtaten bereit.   

Vom 15.-24.7. sind wir zum biken in der Schweiz, ansonsten ist mir jeder Termin recht, Schule beginnt erst im September.   

Wie lang simmer denn da mit dem Auto unterwegs ? 

Gruß vom Bumble*


----------



## Bumble (28. Juni 2005)

pillepalle127 schrieb:
			
		

> WG wär auch voll ok  solang es nicht die derbe Allzeit-PartyWG ist)...



*Dann probiers doch mal hier:*

http://www.wg-gesucht.de/wg-zimmer-in-Nuernberg.96.0.0.0.html?alles_zeigen=1

* so hab ich auch meinen WG-Platz gefunden. 

Viel Glück bei der Wohnungssuche.    *


----------



## pillepalle127 (29. Juni 2005)

Oh! Danke vielmals! Das werd ich gleich probieren. Falls noch jmd. hier gerade einen Nachmieter sucht, bitte trotzdem melden.


----------



## nokefish (30. Juni 2005)

Kann mich nur anschliessen:ab und zu beim cine vorbeifahren...oder termin eintragen und dann...aber erstmal:herzlich willkommen !!!
Nokefish


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haunert (30. Juni 2005)

Halt dich fern von der Frauentormauer !


----------



## Bumble (2. Juli 2005)

Haunert schrieb:
			
		

> Halt dich fern von der Frauentormauer !



*Ja klar werd ich machen.   

Warum      *


----------



## RaWu (4. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Warum      *


http://www.google.com/search?q=frauentormauer


----------



## nokefish (30. Oktober 2005)

Erlanger Bier geht grundsätzlich nicht.Aber nicht weil du jetze in nünnberch lebst sondern weil die bier überhaupt nicht prickelt in eine bauchnabel! =)
wenn du guten stoff trinken willst würde ich es eher mal mit nem leckeren und schön gekühltem zirndorfer versuchen!etwas süss,hohe stammwürze und nach dem 5.ten gehn die lichter aus...........

Gruss Nokefish
PS: warst du jetzt schon mal am schmausenbuck???


----------



## Bumble (18. November 2005)

*Servus,
hat ja tatsächlich nochmal jemand was geschrieben 

Da ich ja jetzt schon ne Weile in NBG bin, hab ich mich natürlich auch schon von den Vorzügen des "Hellen" überzeugen können.
Zirndorfer iss garnet mehr wegzudenken von der speisekarte ( wobei ich da mehr als 5 brauch bis die Lichter ausgehn   ) und Kitzmann find ich jetzt irgendwie nur noch  :kotz: 

Klar war ich schon am Buck    , geht aber momentan net mehr wegen der Schule    

Gruß vom bumble*


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. November 2005)

soll ich dir verraten, daß das Zirndorfer ja eigentlich ein Patrizier Bräu ist?   
Nur die Mälzerei ist noch in Zirndorf, der Rest kommt von Patrizier Bräu. 
Stammt von http://www.zirndorfer.de/:



> Unter Beibehaltung der Braustätte in ihrem Heimatort wurde 36 Jahre später die Zirndorfer Brauerei in die Patrizier Bräu eingegliedert.




MfG
Stefan


----------



## Bumble (19. November 2005)

*und schon wieder was dazugelernt   

ändert aber auch nix dran, daß mir das Zeug richtig gut schmeckt    *


----------



## SpongeBob (19. November 2005)

Wann hast mal Zeit a weng rum zu rollen?


----------



## Bumble (24. November 2005)

*Wollt eventuell am Samstag um die Mittagszeit rum mal am Buck vorbeischaun, war ja schon ewig net mehr dort *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (24. November 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Wollt eventuell am Samstag um die Mittagszeit rum mal am Buck vorbeischaun, war ja schon ewig net mehr dort *




Mal gucken, werd mich mit der Chrissi da wahrscheinlich auch mal blicken lassen. Die rote Feuerlocke


----------



## Bumble (25. November 2005)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Die rote Feuerlocke



*Hab bei der Chrissi noch keine Locken ausfindig machen können, wer weiss von was du da jetzt wieder redest.   

Werd morgen auf jeden Fall ma ne Runde drehn, Snowride iss geil   
weiss nur noch net ob ich mit den Fully oder mim Hardtail komme.   


Gruß vom Bumble*


----------



## SpongeBob (25. November 2005)

Sag ich dir net wovon ich rede   

Ich schau mal ob ich morgen komme, weil ich habe hinten noch keinen neuen Mantel, null Profil drauf und wenn nass dann rutsche ich wie ein Weltmeister


----------



## Bumble (25. November 2005)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Sag ich dir net wovon ich rede



*Will ich auch garnet so genau wissen   *


			
				SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schau mal ob ich morgen komme, weil ich habe hinten noch keinen neuen Mantel, null Profil drauf und wenn nass dann rutsche ich wie ein Weltmeister



*Was rutscht iss gut, hat schon der Pumuckl gesagt   

Stell dich fei net so an, hab auch nur nenn abgefahrenen Al Mighty hinten drauf und der rutsch auch a weng.    *


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (25. November 2005)

hallo erstma!

wird wohl eher ne Matschtour was?  

Und zum Bier:

Wirst dich an erlanger Bier (Kitzmann) gewöhnen müssen, denn als Bewohner dieser Gegend wirst du nicht um den Besuch der Erlanger Berkirchweih herumkommen. GLAUB MIR   

Ich persönlich ziehe mein Heimatbier aus Lauf vor : DREYKORN

Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen.
Von 2 Bieren rate ich jedoch ab : ÖTTINGER und TUCHER


so nu denne PROST!


----------

